# Indoor kittens/cats wanted- dundee area



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

hey 
i am looking to rehome a kitten/cat in the ner future.
i currently have a female maine coon whom i sadly found out recently has leukeamia, we were also told this morning that she has only 4-6 weeks left to live but i personally, based on how she is, believe it will be much less time. i am devastated as she is like a baby to me and i cant think of how my life will be without her but i know i can help make another cat feel just as special and as loved as she is.

i love cats and me being agoraphobic, find that they are not only brilliant companions while my partner is at work but also help to relieve a lot of stress. i would love to have another cat, possibly 2 if they are siblings and cannot be separated, as i know i can offer them an extremely loving and dedicated home. 
my kitty is loved and well looked after, she is spoiled, cuddled and played with every day. she was adopted and i have had 2 other cats when i lived with my parents, therefor i do have knowledge and experience with cats. i would prefer a female cat but not fussed either way. the cat must be an indoor cat, as i previously have said, i am agoraphobic therefor cannot leave my home, plus i live in a close - ground floor- but still no access to the outdoors. i also live very near 2 main busy roads therefor i would not feel safe allowing a cat outdoors. if offering an older cat then it must be neutered/spayed as i do not agree with animals being used for breeding, plus it is also safer health wise for the cat.

my house is a 1 bedroom flat but has plenty of space for the cat to roam around, hide and play. if you think you may have cats/kittens that would meet not only my needs but also the cats needs then please contact me  
ive also attached a picture of my cat Princess'Baby'Tigerlily so that you can see she is a very well looked after, happy cat.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your lovely cat having leukamia, i recently had to have my beloved Sasha put to sleep, she was 17, but still sadly missed
You might not feel like having another cat so soon,but have you thought of contacting Maine Coon rescues if you would like anotherMC even [pedigree cats go into rescues
Also they will bring the cat to you,as they would want to see if your home was suitable
Ragdolls are placid cats too, and usually happy to be an indoor cat


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your lovely cat having leukamia, i recently had to have my beloved Sasha put to sleep, she was 17, but still sadly missed
> You might not feel like having another cat so soon,but have you thought of contacting Maine Coon rescues if you would like anotherMC even [pedigree cats go into rescues
> Also they will bring the cat to you,as they would want to see if your home was suitable
> Ragdolls are placid cats too, and usually happy to be an indoor cat


thankyou

i had been thinking that i may not want another cat but after much deliberation and discussions with my partner we decided we would want to give another cat a loving home. i have had cats protection out to my home and they said it was not suitable at all firstly because of the roads we live near and secondly because the cat would have no access to outdoors. they were made well aware of our situation and that we were interested in indoor cats only but this was overlooked and we felt we were being interrigated like criminals. so we gave up on that front. we would be happy with any breed if im honest


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I know .its ridiculous, that these charities want people to have outdoor cats, maybe because the rescue cats have been used to going out
I would try the pedigree rescues, as they prefer people to rehome indoor cats only
I was contacted by the Ragdoll rescue , a couple of yesrs ago,as they knew i had ragdolls,and asked if i would be a home checker, but the cats MUST go to indoor homes only
I went to see a lovely lady who adored cats of any breed, and a lovely Ragdoll girl was placed with her
Not sure if there any in your are,as i see you are in Scotland, but you could google the various rescues and see where they are
There IS a charge ,but not too bad i think
Good luck anyway in your search


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh dear. Sounds like the perfect home for my Millie.

Georgiie, how quickly do you want a cat, or how long are you prepared to wait? I have the most beautiful, affectionate little girl here who *might*, and I'll be honest with you, it really is a big *might* only at the moment, be wanting a new home exactly like yours in 5 or 6 months' time. She's a Persian, really affectionate with people, a little shy but once she gets to know you, an absolute lovebug. Needs to be homed with no other cats, or only one or two easygoing neuters. Now, I say *might* because I still don't know if I can bare to part with her, and want to try a few more things first to see if i can get her to settle here.

Again, this is only a very tentative suggestion at the moment.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

GeorgiiePixie said:


> thankyou
> 
> i had been thinking that i may not want another cat but after much deliberation and discussions with my partner we decided we would want to give another cat a loving home. i have had cats protection out to my home and they said it was not suitable at all firstly because of the roads we live near and secondly because the cat would have no access to outdoors. they were made well aware of our situation and that we were interested in indoor cats only but this was overlooked and we felt we were being interrigated like criminals. so we gave up on that front. we would be happy with any breed if im honest


Sorry to hear your dreadfully sad news...

I am sure different branches have different ideas as to what is a suitable home. Try a small local charity. I am in the SE but the charity I foster for is always looking for indoor homes. It's SO sad that they would rather keep the cat/dog in a pen than let it go to a good home because of some rules. My friend had a dog to the age of 17 and was turned down by a charity as they said she was not on the ground floor. There were _four steps_ into what was her own private, well fenced and v. safe garden. At the front she was on ground level. So some poor dog missed out on what was a great home. Home all day, worked from home...Not sure if that was the Mayhew or Canine Defence League as they were then called. Small private charities are all feeling the pinch and want to rehome as many as possible.Give it a try.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

I apologise if this upsets anyone as I know there has been debates on this but there are also a lot of cats needing homes from abroad. If you were interested you can contact Scatchy. Also there is a British couple in Cyprus who also look for new homes. I can send you some contact details if you wanted me to give them to you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I also need loving indoor homes for some of my rescue cats with me.
Trixie and Toula need a home, i also have a mainecoon cross adult needing an understanding home due to being nervous plus i have 3 rescue pregnant girls due within the next 2 weeks needing homes.

If you are interested in any of my rescue cats please pm me and i will give my email to you and send photo's, or you can see them already on the rescue section here, look for trixie and syeria.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Cc i thought trixie and toulah had a home lined up?


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

GP

So sorry to hear what you've gone through x

That was the situation I was in, I so wanted another cat but was so scared with the road and people generally being horrible.

We had our cats no problem through the C P knowing full well that they would be indoor.

Ive found one of their postcards amd copied it for you.

May be worth showing them and asking them what they got to say










Or go with CC


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Toula and Trixie did have a home lined up but the lady decided not to have any cats for now.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh no CC x

Paed crossed Toula and Trixie find their forever slave soon xxx

Hope you ate keeping well hun xxx


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

You could try five cat shelter. The lady is lovely and I'm sure there is a fosterer that lives quite near you. They do their best to match cats with suitable homes so I'm sure they'd have one that would be suitable for you. I'm not sure if they'd be willing to come to your house but you could always explain your situation.

I'm so sorry to hear about your cat. Its such a heart breaking thing. Xx


----------



## jamesobarratt (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi
I'm looking to give my cat free to a good home as I can't give him enough love and attention due to my new job, I'm going to be out of the flat a lot. there's also another number of factors but I would really like to find him a good home where he can be loved and cared for like he deserves. He's 2 years old, is an indoor cat and has had vaccinations and been neutered. Please email me if you're interested, you seem like you would take good care of him.
Many thanks
James


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

James I dont think you can receive or send PM's yet until you have a certain number of posts. So unless you need to put private info your best putting info on this thread.

Maybe a pic of cat, area your in etc


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Oh dear. Sounds like the perfect home for my Millie.
> 
> Georgiie, how quickly do you want a cat, or how long are you prepared to wait? I have the most beautiful, affectionate little girl here who *might*, and I'll be honest with you, it really is a big *might* only at the moment, be wanting a new home exactly like yours in 5 or 6 months' time. She's a Persian, really affectionate with people, a little shy but once she gets to know you, an absolute lovebug. Needs to be homed with no other cats, or only one or two easygoing neuters. Now, I say *might* because I still don't know if I can bare to part with her, and want to try a few more things first to see if i can get her to settle here.
> 
> Again, this is only a very tentative suggestion at the moment.


I know how hard it must be...i think about my cat leaving every day and still cant bare it even though i have known for just over a week. I really do not have a time frame if im honest...if a cat came along and it needed a home i would be interested  have you tried the spray you can buy (not entirely sure of the name of it) but you spray it around the home and it simulates the pheromones that cats release when they rub themselves against things? you can buy it from pets at home and also from your local vets. that helped my at settle straight in after we adopted her.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I also need loving indoor homes for some of my rescue cats with me.
> Trixie and Toula need a home, i also have a mainecoon cross adult needing an understanding home due to being nervous plus i have 3 rescue pregnant girls due within the next 2 weeks needing homes.
> 
> If you are interested in any of my rescue cats please pm me and i will give my email to you and send photo's, or you can see them already on the rescue section here, look for trixie and syeria.


that sounds great if you could drop me a private message with your email i can contact you later  
i would love a kitten though. as that way i am able to teach it tricks and raise it which would be rewarding. i taught my cat when i got her at the age of 7 to sit, lay down and to understand the command 'gentle' as she has a habit of snatching food with her mouth out of your hand or digging her claws in a little too much when sitting on your lap


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

thankyou everyone for all the comments 

i hope all the cats mentioned find forever homes very soon...i would take them all if i could but i dont think my partner would be too happy at having a house full of cats lol.

I had another woman out from cats protection who had a look around and i made sure to reiterate that we are looking to adopt an indoor cat. she hadnt been told thats what we wanted either...so she took note of that and asessed our home based on the information we gave her.
she said that based on the information we gave her, she does not understand firstly why it was overlooked and then secondly why, even if it were an outdoor cat, my home would be deemed unfit to house one of their cats. she said even though their are main roads near my home the chances are far greater that the cat would be in the back garden amongst the trees and bushes and also in the surrounding area right next to us looking for mice, and that based on where the main roads are, its not a problem at all. she said for an indoor cat what the problem would be is in the kitchen (after the first woman had been out i might add) the front of the cooker at the bottom the wooden part that holds the cooker in came off at the bottom, so now there is a gap between the bottom of the cooker and the floor that a cat could fit in and it poses a danger if a cat got in there. we are waiting on the landlord fixing it as he is coming to redecorate the house to give it a freshen up next week. which i explained to her, i also told her i would not take a cat in while there was something that could pose a risk and yet my house is still deemed unfit!! 

its infuriating as i would never dream of intentionally harming any animal and i would give them nothing but love, care and attention. i really think the cats protection need to re-asses how they go about things. just because someone has an imaculate home and great communication and are friendly does not mean they will be that way towards an animal...i know this from personal experience with a neighbour. sorry everyone but it reall does bug me, rant over


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I cant pm until you have 25 plus posts.
Toula & Trixie are not ready yet as Trixie is only 7 weeks old but if you are still interested once you get to that many posts, im happy to speak with you, sadly as Trixie was the only surviving kitten i wouldnt want her seperated from her mum, so a home together would be good. Toula is very sweet and young so she will still learn tricks.

Anyway, whatever or wherever you decide im sure you will find the perfect kitten to share your life with soon. xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just a quick question, when you mentioned the ladlord to the home checker, did she say anything...... i know when i did homechecks for cpl we always asked for the landlords permission in writing before agreeing to home a cat, now this was 5 years ago so may have changed now.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Just a quick question, when you mentioned the ladlord to the home checker, did she say anything...... i know when i did homechecks for cpl we always asked for the landlords permission in writing before agreeing to home a cat, now this was 5 years ago so may have changed now.


I have sent you a message with my email address attached hopefully you recieved it 

no she did not say anything about my landlord. My landlord has allowed me to have a cat under strict rules e.g. if the cat tears or rips wallpaper etc i have to pay to replace the wallpaper from my own pocket, the cat is not to be a nuisance to neighbours, etc which is not a problem 

I really do have my eyes on Trixie...she is adorable <3

I dont have a problem with you wanting to spay them first before leaving home and I would take both...I would not want to seperate them


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, i have your email and will do this now, ive done a pic on the other thread "trixie".


----------

